# a Method for Stopping the Thoughts on DP/DR?



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

well i have been reading the old topics in this forum and i have realized a tip from all the people who have recovered completely from DP/DR. They all say stop thinking about it. Well the problem is i have hard time doing so and im not sure how i can stop thinking about my DP/DR. When i wake up and i go outside, as soon as i look around and stare at people and trees the feeling is there. How can i not think about it? it automatically comes to my head. Like im driving a car passes by and the car seems so fake and unreal, again i get reminded of my DP/DR. Like looking at anything reminds me of my DP/DR. Is there a way or a good method to stop your thoughts. Like i have tried to not think about it and as soon as i start thinking about my DP/DR i would just think of another thing but wait i have already focused on it by thinking about it for few seconds so how is that stopping the thoughts?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I understand what you mean. 
I have had DP for a long time and just got used to it and i stopped thinking about it because i thought it was part of puberty or something lol


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i always think about it, quite obssessive about it lately as a matter of fact, every day im thinking about it, trying to think of cures, how to get better etc.

but i think its more down to when the worry/anxiety kicks off due to these thoughts.
i no longer fear it, im done being scared of it, i truely dont really give a fuck if i am this way for the rest of my life.
and i think this is when the main changed start happening.
id rather have DP than live in a 3rd world country where i have to walk 20 miles just to get a sip of dirty water. at the end of the day our lives are easy in comparison to some others who deal with it, 
i guess i am adapting and overcoming.

dont get me wrong i have my bad days, when im stoned n driving about, where sometimes i do ''weird'' shit like, seeing if i can actually pull the car over, get out, touch the bushes,trees and shit, just to make sure I am in control of my life.
...then i get the fuck back in the car because its dark, and i can hear the night noises!!arghhh freddy kruger! lol


----------

